
How I'm learning “Machine Learning” - geori
https://medium.com/@harpermaddox/how-im-learning-machine-learning-a0f88538eba1#.8ykeifa4q
======
mimo777
I think I got to chapter 6 of deep learning(deeplearningbook.org) before I ran
out of steam. I went non-traditional as a Chem then physics-pre med major
before grad school in comp sci so my linear algebra is piecemeal from quantum
physics and math methods in physics. I really wish I took linear algebra
before going through my cs grad school, but now I"m almost tempted to do
Gilbert Strang's course on OCW to brush up on it. Linear algebra is the key to
this stuff--well some tensor analysis as well, which, in my case, Dr. Houston
snuck into math methods using Einstein notation. Yes, I did the Tensor Flow
examples with the MNIST data, which was neat. I'm going to try the Coursera
course as suggested by this article. I have links to Strang's linear algebra
as well as a Drexel University course on Tensors on my page
([https://hackereducation.wordpress.com/hacker-education-
conte...](https://hackereducation.wordpress.com/hacker-education-content/))

